# Tyrian Distortion



## Mourguitars (Oct 12, 2019)

Since my Red version turned out to be a treble booster/fuzz...going to try the Blue version of this pedal

It calls for either 2 TL074 , one on PCB , one socketed but both really didn't fit that well so, 

I bought the adapter it calls for 8-pin header but only 7 fit in the holes as seen in the pics below in the mock up...looks like this get soldered in last it seems

Is the 7-pin the way i have it correct ?

Mike



https://imgur.com/OTfriGO




https://imgur.com/wHKAWr7


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 12, 2019)

Don’t think that’ll work...I’ve seen the 2 TL074s done with success, what issues were you having?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 12, 2019)

Wait...you need 2 of those adapters...it converts 2 8 pin opamps into a single 14 pin dual opamp...you’ve got the bottom row of your 2 TL072s in pin 1 and 8 of the bottom TL074 pads


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 12, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> Don’t think that’ll work...I’ve seen the 2 TL074s done with success, what issues were you having?



The way you suggested I've seen but the socket lifts too far up to solder..



https://imgur.com/YqUF6px




https://imgur.com/9UjZcDR


This way has room but only requires 6 pins vs the 8 pin it said..confused about that..



https://imgur.com/ZrG3U2O


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 12, 2019)

May have missed my previous reply as you were typing, you need 2 of those adapter boards for it to work!


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 12, 2019)

Also try using SIP sockets (the kind you use with transistors) for the TL074...they’re a bit more low profile 

EDIT: Flip your TL074 the other way around


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 12, 2019)

Oh ok ...yea i was snapping pics as you were typing your reply...i gotcha !

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 12, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> Also try using SIP sockets (the kind you use with transistors) for the TL074...they’re a bit more low profile



Didn't think of that !

Ive only seen a few pics of this build...


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 12, 2019)

I’ve used them in a pinch, in this case I think it’ll be the way to go as you can trim the ends of em right down if needed.


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 12, 2019)

don't think this will work....



https://imgur.com/rlFuVz5


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 12, 2019)

Just use the sockets on one of the opamps.


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 12, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> Just use the sockets on one of the opamps.




Been a long day of trouble shooting....your right !

Thanks


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 12, 2019)

This might just work the best Nostradoomus !

Great call on this !



https://imgur.com/BT0hI1r


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 12, 2019)

Slick!


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 12, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> Slick!


 
Yea ...i think so ! 

Again great call on suggesting this " U DA MAN " !   lol......hope it helps someone else down the road, looks and fits great !

Mike


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 12, 2019)

Same here buddy, cheers! ?


----------



## Barry (Oct 12, 2019)

Getting ready to build one myself, thanks for the heads up


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 12, 2019)

One more benefit of using the machined pin IC sockets: Their footprint is smaller than the stamped pin sockets.  Have you given up on the Sanguine?


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 12, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> One more benefit of using the machined pin IC sockets: Their footprint is smaller than the stamped pin sockets.  Have you given up on the Sanguine?



Ive tried everything on that one CDB...and the Muffler , going to put them in the box and come back to them . So haven’t givin up , some times it good to walk away and come back with a fresh pair of eyes , I’ve been trouble shooting those all day, and part of yesterday...I guess I’ll encounter a few like these along the way...I was thinking of getting rid of the sockets and putting the IC’s on the board, been in the mood to start a new build

I wanted to build the Red , Blue and Green of the Revv clones I have the PCB’s....Think I’ll build this one in the a.m


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 12, 2019)

I decided a long time ago that no circuit was gonna defeat me.  Sometimes troubleshooting took a few minutes, sometimes it took a few months. Once it took a year; turned out to be an intermittent switch in a piece of test gear.


----------



## ErickPulido (Oct 12, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> I decided a long time ago that no circuit was gonna defeat me.  Sometimes troubleshooting took a few minutes, sometimes it took a few months. Once it took a year; turned out to be an intermittent switch in a piece of test gear.


that's a great thinking, I finished already 4 builds and want to finish up some more, only the 33 is noisy and has to get an update I got the bc550b instead of the C version gotta change that and had a problem with a bad soldering in a cap that was giving me no sound, never give up, it will work


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 12, 2019)

Oh I’ll get it going ! I’ll try that test you wanted me to....I’ve made quite a few rookie simple mistakes but you learn from them...I opened up all my builds and I seen my progression from my earliest builds to now...I’m starting to understand things now...only been at this for 2 months


----------



## ErickPulido (Oct 12, 2019)

Mourguitars said:


> Oh I’ll get it going ! I’ll try that test you wanted me to....I’ve made quite a few rookie simple mistakes but you learn from them...I opened up all my builds and I seen my progression from my earliest builds to now...I’m starting to understand things now...only been at this for 2 months


in the end you will understand it and will love to build more, I also started 2 months ago but just finished my builds


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 13, 2019)

Test fitting in the enclosure from the S.D , it looks like header pins maybe the way to go..again this is a mockup its going to be a tight fit ! 

Sure hope i put the LED in right this time ...lol

Mike



https://imgur.com/RRJq8G9


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 14, 2019)

Talk about 10 lbs in a 5 lb sack...
- that's 4.54 kg in a 2.27 kg sack for anyone outside the US -

You definitely wanna get that running right _before _it goes in the box!


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 14, 2019)

Chucky DB with the metric!


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 14, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Talk about 10 lbs in a 5 lb sack...
> - that's 4.54 kg in a 2.27 kg sack for anyone outside the US -
> 
> You definitely wanna get that running right _before _it goes in the box!


 
Um yea ! Lol

i think I might use sockets  for the LED underneath....for some reason I get it wrong , then solder it in the socket....was going to use a blue enclosure but this red one is predrilled from the S.D treble box / fuzz I built....head scratcher for sure

Its a very tight fit !  Start it this weekend


----------



## Betty Wont (Jan 9, 2020)

IMO the easy solution to tight component layouts is to mount any offending part on the back side of the PCB. That lower tl074 would easily fit on the back out of the way of any pots and switches.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 9, 2020)

True.  It's done with surface mount components all the time.  A little more challenging with thru-hole parts, but doable.


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Jan 10, 2020)

i used three DIP14s. Snip the inside of the DIP14 on the right.


----------

